# Really silly question about ovulation before first PPAF



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, so this will probably sound silly to you wise mommas who have BTDT. But, could you tell you were ovulating the first time you did PP? Before I went into labor, I had all these panicked "how will I know I'm in labor?" thoughts. Seriously, I thought I might miss it. How, I don't know, but I was worried I'd wake up to a baby. Anyway, now I'm nervous I'll miss my first ovulation.

My DS will be a year at the beginning of next month, he still nurses a lot. He was exclusively BFed for the first 6 months and we've done baby led solids. So, still no AF. Will I miss it? Will it be like being 13 all over again? Where one morning I woke up to blood surprise-style. I also don't want to get pregnant again quite this soon....but that wouldn't devastate me, it would be just a bit sooner than I'd planned. So, I guess, my question is, if you ovulated before your first PPAF, could you tell that was what was happening?


----------



## slinkyfish (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I don't know what it is like for everyone, but I sure knew when I was ovulating the first PP egg! I had just stopped nursing two or three weeks before. I had the WORST ovulation pain and gobs and gobs of cm. In fact, we had dtd the night before I got all these raging symptoms and ended up catching the first egg (later lost it). We weren't exactly trying to get pregnant, but obviously we were ok with the idea or we would have used protection.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I couldnt but at the time I did not know what ovulation signs were (lol)

this time I will certainly be looking for any!

that said... I could tell I was ovulating before I found a pattern to my chart, so I suppose that isnt all that different. Even without taking my temp every day, ovulation was pretty clear by sudden increase in EWCM and sex drive through the roof... plus a few O pains.

Of course... its possible to get your first PP AF without ovulating first (some women ovulate first, others dont) so its possible to get AF with no warning (except some extreme cramping in my case, that was always obvious!)

My suggestion is just to always be prepared. I wear a diva cup so after I am cleared to use it again it will be sterilized and put in my purse at all times.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I never felt ovulation pain until after my first child so that is my first clue. I am 11 months PP and just got my first PPAF this week. Prior to that I had the ovulation pain and gobs of mucous. Crazy amounts.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I charted after my last 3 babies. I found that my pattern is no ovulation until I've had 2-4 periods. Once I've had a few anovulatory AFs, I start Oing with very obvious signs. So, for me, I do just suddenly find myself with my very first PPAF with no warning at all.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

I would have had NO idea but I just happened to take an OPK that day (because I was TTC) and it was positive. I was (and still am) BFing and I never had EWCM so I didn't have any noticeable signs. I think you easily could ovulate and not even be aware of it!


----------

